# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Καλλιθέα 2 links

## Ramirez

Υπάρχουν 2 Links διαθέσιμα από #20451, το ένα με Nanobridge 5Ghz και το άλλο με 30άρα grid kai RB912 BaseBox 5 (μπορεί να παίξει και με 2 πολώσεις), όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας ρίξει μια ματιά στις φωτογραφίες του κόμβου και το κανονίζουμε...

----------


## halek

Σου απάντησα στο mail. Δες αν σου ήρθε. Μιλάμε να το κλείσουμε το ένα.

----------


## Trazor

Αν έχεις χρόνο μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμή με 14405,20875.

----------

